# Sunday's Show and Tell .... 10/17/21



## jd56 (Oct 17, 2021)

Sorry for the delay.. some major family stuff going on.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures@


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 17, 2021)

Ben Hur 1936 Model "C"


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 17, 2021)

All I found is some pic's of some cars I built, the red model A was a barn find.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 17, 2021)

I collect old D cell batteries and found this display case to store them in.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2021)

I received this awesome reflector from @Boris ,love it. I also picked up these custom chopper forks for my Stingray rat rod build from @Hoagie57 . They are set of one off custom made from a set of 27 inch forks and I'm really psyched to own them. Lastly I picked up this novelty muffler with a bunch of other parts. Does anyone run one of these? I had seen them never understood how they worked till I got this one. Thanks for looking


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 17, 2021)

🤪 I forgot I have 1 of these myself NOS in the box in display case. Box graphics as cool as the muffler itself.
Never knew how it worked either. Ride yours down when you get it finished Paul . I'm sure I'll hear you coming. 🤣
That fork is nuts 🐿️ Can't wait to see your completed Hotrod Ray project 👍


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 17, 2021)

Once again I didn’t think I was going to find anything this week and that would have been ok . I went into a local shop and that was sitting there for a good price so I grabbed it due to I’ve never seen this model kit. The body’s are really thick plastic.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 17, 2021)

Not much this week, I found this lunch box at an Estate Sale, & my wife scored a box of old photos & other ephemera.
I said no to 3 bikes they had there, a rusty Huffy Cranbrook for $10.00, a GT Karokoram mountain bike for $20.00, & a lugged steel Raleigh road bike for $25.00
I'm proud of myself... Sayin' no to bikes is a tough one for me! That GT was pretty sweet, but I already have a Karokoram...













Happy Sunday Yall ! 😎


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 17, 2021)

Saw an ad on Facbook for Misc. bike stuff and asked about some bicycle plates. It was a real pleasure going to get these be a use the older gentlemen has been working on bicycles for a very long time and every year he takes a load of bicycles up to a local event for kids. He was slowly downsizing but didn't have anything to exciting left.


----------



## stoney (Oct 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I received this awesome reflector from @Boris ,love it. I also picked up these custom chopper forks for my Stingray rat rod build from @Hoagie57 . They are set of one off custom made from a set of 27 inch forks and I'm really psyched to own them. Lastly I picked up this novelty muffler with a bunch of other parts. Does anyone run one of these? I had seen them never understood how they worked till I got this one. Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 1497300
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing your project in the works


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 17, 2021)

BRad90 said:


> Saw an ad on Facbook for Misc. bike stuff and asked about some bicycle plates. It was a real pleasure going to get these be a use the older gentlemen has been working on bicycles for a very long time and every year he takes a load of bicycles up to a local event for kids. He was slowly downsizing but didn't have anything to exciting left.
> 
> View attachment 1497422


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 17, 2021)

Well I'm interested in one of the 1957 plates ... hook me up ?


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 17, 2021)

Was out for a ride yesterday and found this 80’s(?) Persons saddle at a yard sale by my house for $3.00. This was the only bike related item at the sale. Cleaned it up last night and will try it out today.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> Well I'm interested in one of the 1957 plates ... hook me up ?



Think I am going to hold on to them at this moment tell I can find plates that are in better shape.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 17, 2021)

Went to the Hurst TX swap yesterday. First swap in a long time that I didn’t find anything I wanted!! It was a slow day and didn’t sell much till the end. Mid day I decided to dig through the “random bins” sellers put out and I found this great shape G&J pump with minor shelf wear which then sparked me to go buy a few smalls.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 17, 2021)

found this 65 stingray needs some parts and a good clean up NFS guy had it since 73/75 his mom got it for him at a garage sale for $15 he added the seat and sissy bar he got at the bike shop down the road! still has the tape were him and his friends had there fishing poles


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

I actually picked up the Mead last week on my honeymoon a big thanks @REC to storing this for me until I was able to get down there. I have always wanted an Ordinary and this 1887 Victor Light Roadster was delivered last night. Needs the correct seat and the pant guard and I think the rear step should be a fixed one but other than that a really nice bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought some bikes from some cool bike dudes, Ted from Missouri and Mark (Mrg). Thanks!


----------



## stezell (Oct 17, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> Once again I didn’t think I was going to find anything this week and that would have been ok . I went into a local shop and that was sitting there for a good price so I grabbed it due to I’ve never seen this model kit. The body’s are really thick plastic.
> 
> View attachment 1497403
> 
> View attachment 1497404



Definitely reminds me of watching Speed Buggy on Saturday morning. Cool find man!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 17, 2021)

Picked up this 1903 Regas Spring frame. From the makers of Sager saddles (regas=sager backwards) Early rochester ny company. Huge shoutout to fordsnake for posting a lot of information and advertising for this frame almost a decade ago. 
Thursday night a couple of my bikes were used in a vintage fashion show for charity.


----------



## stezell (Oct 17, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> Ben Hur 1936 Model "C"
> 
> View attachment 1497265
> 
> ...



Digging that one Tom and it's a tall frame from the looks of it. I'm sure your mailbox is already full, lol!
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 17, 2021)

Two bikes I bought a couple weekends ago were delivered.  A nickel restored Columbia "Expert" model ordinary with hub lamp and cyclometer.  Also a Wood Bros, New York boneshaker in original condition. 
















I have my winter reading planned out. 13 large bound volumes of Bearings!  And other bits too!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 17, 2021)

Did a little swap for some plates


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 17, 2021)

*Here are some finds from the past few months,,Some toys my first Sturi toy (red) and a Son ny movin van both from the 20s,,some cans and emblems,for the music room a vintage Grand Ole Opry seat cushion,licence plate and mini Marshall for my I Pod,,A Grand Champion Can from Grand Auto Store,,some Pep Boys swap meet name tags,,a scale topper mirror,,and bike related ,,some cool ole pumps for our 34 Moto and the 37 Flo Cycle I just finished,,,Thanks to Ingo Mike ,,Toys and Can,,and Tyler for the pumps ,,Enjoy!!!

















*


----------



## stezell (Oct 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Two bikes I bought a couple weekends ago were delivered.  A nickel restored Columbia "Expert" model ordinary with hub lamp and cyclometer.  Also a Wood Bros, New York boneshaker in original condition.
> View attachment 1497573
> 
> View attachment 1497574
> ...



Really sweet finds as usual buddy, especially the nickel plated ordinary!


----------



## stezell (Oct 17, 2021)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Here are some finds from the past few months,,Some toys my first Sturi toy (red) and a Son ny movin van both from the 20s,,some cans and emblems,for the music room a vintage Grand Ole Opry seat cushion,licence plate and mini Marshall for my I Pod,,A Grand Champion Can from Grand Auto Store,,some Pep Boys swap meet name tags,,a scale topper mirror,,and bike related ,,some cool ole pumps for our 34 Moto and the 37 Flo Cycle I just finished,,which can be seen in the Before and After Thread here on The Cabe,,Thanks to Ingo Mike ,,Toys and Can,,and Tyler for the pumps ,,Enjoy!!!View attachment 1497601
> 
> View attachment 1497602
> 
> ...



Digging the Shelby motobike Rudy!
Sean


----------



## nightrider (Oct 17, 2021)

Bought this cat eye reflector from @Chkita . He's a newish member. I paid on Tuesday, he shipped the same day! Received it on Friday.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 17, 2021)

Interesting huffy mono shock, true value badge




An



d 



No I didn’t scrape the bottom paint around the serial number


----------



## kccomet (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeremy powers bike from the jelly belly team. I bought this today from a friend. him and his daughter used to follow Jeremy powers big time. he bought two bikes from the jelly belly team about 10 years ago..... I've really crossed over to the dark side


----------



## Chkita (Oct 17, 2021)

nightrider said:


> Bought this cat eye reflector from @Chkita . He's a newish member. I paid on Tuesday, he shipped the same day! Received it on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 1497630



It looks right at home there !


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought this a couple weeks ago but it was delivered this past week. 1976 Suzuki RE5 Rotary, one-owner, 3600 miles, original Suzuki accessory Tour Pak (fairing, side cases, trunk, luggage rack). Came out of Wadsworth, Ohio, originally owned by the co-owner of the former Suzuki dealership there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 17, 2021)

Late entry, here is the Western Wheel Works (Crescent) early pneumatic junior safety I bought at Memory Lane last month.  I did a clean up on it and added some distress/crazed finish Robert Dean tires I have been experimenting with.  Sadly this will be offered for sale to fund the Lindy purchase.  Also in the Spring I traded for a hard tire version of the practically the same bike.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 17, 2021)

Pair of 1896 Tribunes - Model 24 Women's and Model 26 Men's (26-1/2" tall frame)


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 17, 2021)

Nothing bicycle here, but my old hobby of lanterns keeps growing again. The big hat green is the nicest one I’ve ever found. Looks like it was lite once and stored away. 1934


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 17, 2021)

All the way from Seattle…


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2021)

Put some red powdercoated red rims on the '61 Vette, correct dog dish caps to follow. Got my '40 Dayton Zephyr from Pete, and my garage extension is coming along. All good.


----------



## higgens (Oct 17, 2021)

Some parts from the come on over cafe today


----------



## nightrider (Oct 17, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> Ben Hur 1936 Model "C"
> 
> View attachment 1497265
> 
> ...



This bike is sick! Utterly perfect! Exactly how I like them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Put some red powdercoated red rims on the '61 Vette, correct dog dish caps to follow. Got my '40 Dayton Zephyr from Pete, and my garage extension is coming along. All good.
> 
> View attachment 1497958
> 
> ...




I've got a set of dog dishes that came on my 58 that I have no use for.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 17, 2021)

A few more Ca. plates for the collection, the #1 Wtvlle is returning from a previous trade and a useable TOC Handlebar Buffer to replace my shriveled turd...


----------



## BrandonB (Oct 18, 2021)

Didn't buy this.  Savage Model B.  I don't know anything about the make.  I know that it's a much later 2 stroke motor and that the rims and sprockets have been changed.  The seller said he had the wood wheels at home.  It had a Savage head badge and the fuel tank had Model B Savage on it.  Yes I know, it's a crappy picture.


----------



## Mike Franco (Oct 18, 2021)

1956 Tucson license plate and picked up Sunday's Pomona auto for me Picked it off a bike


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Oct 23, 2021)

I just bought The bike in front of the fire place. It belonged to a Huffy employee who recently passed away. It’s brand new NOS and never been rode on, from 1989. It will be added to my collection of Huffy Sonic 6’s Huffy Sonic 6.

I also have another black Huffy Sonic 6 Invader in the works. Btw I’m still looking for the Huffy Sonic 6 Pink or the Girls Sonic 6.


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 23, 2021)

Is it last Sunday already?


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Sorry for the delay.. some major family stuff going on.
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures@



Very understandable JD.Stay strong.


----------



## Jose 711 (Nov 10, 2021)

The Robinsdale plate is a cool plate!!


----------

